# Rory won't eat without lots of coaxing



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

I am following Tammy's instruction to letter on his dog food but takes hours to get him to eat half his dinner and morning he will eat half kibble while I coax trying to to get dressed for work. Mother started hand feeding him which works but I am against. I don't want to set him up for learned helplessness.

Should I worry?:blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rory's only been home for a week, right? Bailey was a terrible eater the first few weeks most likely from the stress and adjustment. It resolved itself pretty quickly, but hypoglycemia is a worry when they first come home.

My breeder (Josymir) had me give Bailey Gerber chicken sticks when he didn't eat all his kibble. I was able to break them up and mix them with his kibble pretty soon after he came home to entice him to eat. I never had to resort to hand feeding or free feeding, thank goodness. But I am home with Bailey all day so I could keep an eye on him.

Does your mother live with you? So Rory isn't home alone? Maybe she could try chicken sticks instead of hand feeding?


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Rory's only been home for a week, right? Bailey was a terrible eater the first few weeks most likely from the stress and adjustment. It resolved itself pretty quickly, but hypoglycemia is a worry when they first come home.
> 
> My breeder (Josymir) had me give Bailey Gerber chicken sticks when he didn't eat all his kibble. I was able to break them up and mix them with his kibble pretty soon after he came home to entice him to eat. I never had to resort to hand feeding or free feeding, thank goodness. But I am home with Bailey all day so I could keep an eye on him.
> 
> Does your mother live with you? So Rory isn't home alone? Maybe she could try chicken sticks instead of hand feeding?



Marj what a fabulous idea! I do worry a lot about hypo that prompted my post and I know pups need a lot of calories.

Yes she is home all day she pet sits he is not alone. perhaps it is adjustment stress, yes he has been here a week.

BUT begs for me and my husbands food up in face wants the good stuff LOL.....

Do I smash the Gerber sticks in the food or supplement?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo is doing the same thing. Today is the first day where he is eating most of it in the morning and just a little at night. They told me to be careful about making sure he eats and gave me puppy nutracal or something like that in a tube and I quirk a little bit on my finger so he at least is getting some nutrients. He does drink plenty of water and we are on our fourth day and it is getting better. His energy has been great so I hope tomorrow he will eat more .


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Boo is doing the same thing. Today is the first day where he is eating most of it in the morning and just a little at night. They told me to be careful about making sure he eats and gave me puppy nutracal or something like that in a tube and I quirk a little bit on my finger so he at least is getting some nutrients. He does drink plenty of water and we are on our fourth day and it is getting better. His energy has been great so I hope tomorrow he will eat more .



Mags, he drinks plenty too, his energy seems fine but its a real struggle I should pick some of that up...Tammy told me to put sam's club chix on top of dinner but vet said no! LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had to hand feed Hardy when I first got him. It wasn't for very long. I never had a problem with him starting to eat on his own after awhile. He!s a chow hound now, and the little scrawny pup that he was is no more!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Marj what a fabulous idea! I do worry a lot about hypo that prompted my post and I know pups need a lot of calories.
> 
> Yes she is home all day she pet sits he is not alone. perhaps it is adjustment stress, yes he has been here a week.
> 
> ...


Rory sounds like he is doing just fine if he wants your own food! LOL!

I would just break off a piece of the chicken stick at a time to get Bailey to eat. After I got him eating I would try to add it to a little bit of his kibble to get him to eat more. It worked for Bailey. He is a great eater, "clean your plate" guy now!

Are you feeding the same kibble Tammy did? Josy held my hand a lot those first few weeks after Bailey came home and reminded me that he ate that kibble just fine at her house. Puppies get very stressed at first since they are used to eating with their littermates.

One other thought.....is Rory getting treats in between meals? That can fill a puppy up fast. I used Cheerios to reward Bailey for using his pads, but broke a little Cheerio into a couple pieces so I wouldn't kill his appetite.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeanne, I'm sure Rory is homesick. At 6 months he was used to his routine. Riley was finicky at first and I hand fed him. It wasn't long before he was chowing down and then carrying the empty bowl back to his bed! The chicken sticks sound like a good idea. He will do fine in time.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Rory sounds like he is doing just fine if he wants your own food! LOL!
> 
> I would just break off a piece of the chicken stick at a time to get Bailey to eat. After I got him eating I would try to add it to a little bit of his kibble to get him to eat more. It worked for Bailey. He is a great eater, "clean your plate" guy now!
> 
> ...


Thanks Marj, yes he is doing fine, wants our pizza and such, LOL..good to know maybe I am just assuming he is glad to be here and maybe he is still stressed. Tammy did answer questions in the first day....hmmmmm...yes it is the same kibble and routine he git home. I am not sure he had littermates as he was older and may have been to a few different homes and or care situations while she was busy, I don't mind spoiling him I don't want to make him nervous with "issues" but it sounds like it will resolve what a relief!! I will grab some sticks.


Also he is sleeping now I am worried!! I now pups just collapse but I start to worry about calories and hypo and he is just fine.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I had to hand feed Hardy when I first got him. It wasn't for very long. I never had a problem with him starting to eat on his own after awhile. He!s a chow hound now, and the little scrawny pup that he was is no more!



Deborah thanks for the advise! Hardy has given me hope!!! I guess I can indulge the little guy a bit. He's worth it:wub:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

sherry said:


> Jeanne, I'm sure Rory is homesick. At 6 months he was used to his routine. Riley was finicky at first and I hand fed him. It wasn't long before he was chowing down and then carrying the empty bowl back to his bed! The chicken sticks sound like a good idea. He will do fine in time.



Sherry as always you are awesome so glad to have this as a resource...:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww, it does sound like Rory just needs a little bit of time to adjust and settle in, and he'll be just fine! Now, I am having just the opposite problem with Emma  She ate VERY well when I first brought her home but for the past couple of weeks, she will barely touch her food. She's driving me crazy!! So I read this thread for some suggestions too. 

So when do we get to see some pictures of your adorable little boy??


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Awww, it does sound like Rory just needs a little bit of time to adjust and settle in, and he'll be just fine! Now, I am having just the opposite problem with Emma  She ate VERY well when I first brought her home but for the past couple of weeks, she will barely touch her food. She's driving me crazy!! So I read this thread for some suggestions too.
> 
> So when do we get to see some pictures of your adorable little boy??



Glad I could help!

That is Rory on the right with topknot he DOES NOT like pictures either, LOL...I am trying but he flash on the iPhone does it to him..

Emma is a DOLL smooch!!! I can't wait to get Rory in puppy clip after rabies next week. Bailey is a sweetie too what a duo!!

CloudClan sure does it up right!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> That is Rory on the right with topknot he DOES NOT like pictures either, LOL...I am trying but he flash on the iPhone does it to him..
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! 

I LOVE that picture of Rory in your signature...but I want to see moooore! I love Tajon dogs...they are so gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I LOVE that picture of Rory in your signature...but I want to see moooore! I love Tajon dogs...they are so gorgeous! :wub:



Well, thank you! I will have a talk with Rory!!! Lets see what we can do.

Yup, Miss Tammy knows a little something something about Maltese....:w00t:


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

My little Belle who has been home just a week this past Saturday is driving me nuts with the not eating much too! She just turned 5 months old this past Saturday and is a very thin 2.4 lbs! She plays with her food rather than eating it?? She eats a little, but has me quite worried! I am going to try the Gerber chicken sticks too! She is doing great with everything else though. Just really wish she ate more at her meal times! Her Breeder Fran Lovitt told me before I got her that she loved to play with her food! She has to take some out of the saucer with her paw and toss it around and pounce on it to eat a piece?? LOL!! If she werent SO thin and bony I wouldn't worry so much.


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

The first 6 months we had Henry, we rarely saw him eat. When we left him alone with his food, he would eat the entire bowl. Maybe he doesn't like being watched. Possibly try putting him in a room with his food and leaving him for a little bit.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

huff1472 said:


> My little Belle who has been home just a week this past Saturday is driving me nuts with the not eating much too! She just turned 5 months old this past Saturday and is a very thin 2.4 lbs! She plays with her food rather than eating it?? She eats a little, but has me quite worried! I am going to try the Gerber chicken sticks too! She is doing great with everything else though. Just really wish she ate more at her meal times! Her Breeder Fran Lovitt told me before I got her that she loved to play with her food! She has to take some out of the saucer with her paw and toss it around and pounce on it to eat a piece?? LOL!! If she werent SO thin and bony I wouldn't worry so much.


Oh dear, Rory is a bruiser at 4.7! At least he has that going for him..

Here here to Gerber sticks....Marj, you've saved us!:chili::chili:

Tune in Part Two Gerber Sticks.....

It is a worry I hear ya....


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Mallen600 said:


> The first 6 months we had Henry, we rarely saw him eat. When we left him alone with his food, he would eat the entire bowl. Maybe he doesn't like being watched. Possibly try putting him in a room with his food and leaving him for a little bit.



He doesn't like to be left and won't eat...I've done it too focused on my return...we are having a few issues.....the eating is one, potty is 2nd and the crate and separation the other, of ya I am getting them ALL....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

huff1472 said:


> My little Belle who has been home just a week this past Saturday is driving me nuts with the not eating much too! She just turned 5 months old this past Saturday and is a very thin 2.4 lbs! She plays with her food rather than eating it?? She eats a little, but has me quite worried! I am going to try the Gerber chicken sticks too! She is doing great with everything else though. Just really wish she ate more at her meal times! Her Breeder Fran Lovitt told me before I got her that she loved to play with her food! She has to take some out of the saucer with her paw and toss it around and pounce on it to eat a piece?? LOL!! If she werent SO thin and bony I wouldn't worry so much.


I've also had to toss the kibble around, like a game, to get some of my fluffs to eat. They chase it, and then gobble it up! After awhile they eat in their own. Would love to see pics of Bella. Isn't Fran so sweet?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Oh dear, Rory is a bruiser at 4.7! At least he has that going for him..
> 
> Here here to Gerber sticks....Marj, you've saved us!:chili::chili:
> 
> ...


Gerber chicken sticks are the best! I shoved one in a tiny Kong and gave it to Bailey when I had to leave him. That poor boy flipped out when he couldn't see me for the first few months.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Gerber chicken sticks are the best! I shoved one in a tiny Kong and gave it to Bailey when I had to leave him. That poor boy flipped out when he couldn't see me for the first few months.



Need to try that having crate issues and separation anxiety....he's hitting all three-crate-potty-eating- all hard. He's as hardline as a little Soviet! LOL:blush:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

You've got a lot of good advice from all the experts. My vet did suggest that I just free feed and let him graze during the day. Hope he settles in soon good luck.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

luvsmalts said:


> You've got a lot of good advice from all the experts. My vet did suggest that I just free feed and let him graze during the day. Hope he settles in soon good luck.



Thanks...he seems to be very confused about everything! :mellow:


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

I am sorry I wasn't there to support you this week Jeanne..I hope Rory is doing better and know I am always here to support you. I felt bad reading this post. 
I didn't have any electronics in the hospital. You got a lot of terrific advice ..that is what is so great about SM. 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

